# tarantulas?



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

there might be a different seticon for this but im just wodnering where i can get big taratuals, possibly in nj somewhere. any guesses?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

http://www.swiftinverts.com/

you could order some here

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=24468
and yes they could be trusted as it show in this thread

get king baboons they are BADA$$










they also dont throw those stinging hairs at you like some south american ones


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> http://www.swiftinverts.com/


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

get a colbolt blue one!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

I hate spiders!


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

DucatiRave21 said:


> get a colbolt blue one!


They're basically "pet holes" because they stay in their burrows all the time. You'll probably see those pretty blue legs for a half-second when they come out to grab a cricket.

I suggest a _G. rosae_ because they are usually docile and hardly ever throw hairs.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

yea i had one and it did hide a lot but so did my rosy. both are beautiful


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

E-spiderworld.com great prices and selection with pics :nod:


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Botarby8s.com is very good too.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

DucatiRave21 said:


> get a colbolt blue one!


Those look awesome, but from what I hear they have a temper.


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> get a colbolt blue one!


Those look awesome, but from what I hear they have a temper.
[/quote]
I have one at home. He is a spiderling and he is pretty mean and stubborn. Not as bad as a King Baboon or a Sunburst Baboon.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Nov 9, 2004)

a salmon pink birdeater (lasiodora parahybana), they do get big, but are not too docile


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

For a first spider get somthing docile I had a king Baboon that got loose and My fiance wouldn't come home till I found it. They are fast I mean real fast and super agressive not to mention getting bit would really suck.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

spec-v said:


> For a first spider get somthing docile I had a king Baboon that got loose and My fiance wouldn't come home till I found it. They are fast I mean real fast and super agressive not to mention getting bit would really suck.


Haha, wow. I don't blame her for not coming home. I don't really have a problem with snakes being loose, but a rather venomous spider I don't know. Where was it hiding anyways?


----------



## DeadIrishD (Nov 9, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> For a first spider get somthing docile I had a king Baboon that got loose and My fiance wouldn't come home till I found it. They are fast I mean real fast and super agressive not to mention getting bit would really suck.


Haha, wow. I don't blame her for not coming home. I don't really have a problem with snakes being loose, but a rather venomous spider I don't know. Where was it hiding anyways?
[/quote]

A venomous spider?

Tarantulas and Spiders are two diffrent things for one
and all spiders and tarantulas are venomous


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

DeadIrishD said:


> For a first spider get somthing docile I had a king Baboon that got loose and My fiance wouldn't come home till I found it. They are fast I mean real fast and super agressive not to mention getting bit would really suck.


Haha, wow. I don't blame her for not coming home. I don't really have a problem with snakes being loose, but a rather venomous spider I don't know. Where was it hiding anyways?
[/quote]

A venomous spider?

Tarantulas and Spiders are two diffrent things for one
and all spiders and tarantulas are venomous :rasp:
[/quote]

Bah, forgive my ignorance on arachnids









They're really all venomous? Hm, learn something new every day. Thanks.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Nov 9, 2004)

lol no problimo atleast you didn't say poisionous than I would have flipped lol.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

African trantulas have a bad bite but some of the asian species can send you to the hospital. to answer your queston I found the trantula hiding in the closet in one of my shoes that was tipped over.


----------

